# Boot into recovery from power off



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am not sure if this is possible from doing a quick google search it seems to be possible on the DX is it possbilbe on the D3.


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

Its possible on the D3 with Hashcodes modified version of the D3 Bootstrap. It should be posted on here somewhere.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Yonnor said:


> Its possible on the D3 with Hashcodes modified version of the D3 Bootstrap. It should be posted on here somewhere.


http://hash-of-codes.blogspot.com/p/android-downloads.html right there


----------

